# Puppy shampoo on adult dogs???



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Following on from my thread on shampoo can anyone tell me if theres any harm in using puppy shampoo on adult dogs????


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I use puppy shampoo on my pair and its not done any harm


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

I wouldn't have thought so it will just be nice and gentle for them


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I think it's basically the same except it is gentiller. I use kitten shampoo on Bailey (our cat) because we only have to bath her once in a very great while and I never bothered buying another one since it's just a waste of the shampoo. It makes her fur extra silky


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah i thought it would be ok

Just wanted to see what others thought as the puppy smells better too lol


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I use puppy shampoo with my two as well, it does smell nice


----------

